# First try with gemstone



## Rick_G (Apr 18, 2010)

One of the young women at church is getting married this summer and I told her to go to my website and pick a pen style.  She chose the ultra cigar and I decided to try the mother of pearl gemstone on it.  I found the best way to turn this was with a sharp skew on it's side like a scraper.  Just need to get it engraved now.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Apr 18, 2010)

came out Beautiful! I'm sure she'll love it


----------



## jimm1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous.


----------



## wizard (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful. She will love it!


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 18, 2010)

She HAS to love it, it is beautiful.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Apr 18, 2010)

looks really smart, nice pen for sure


----------



## Mark (Apr 18, 2010)

That's a very elegant looking pen. I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## simomatra (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice Rick, she will have to put a big chain on that one.

Excellent fit and finish and I do like that one as a wedding pen.

Have you tried carbide tipped tools for the Trustone?


----------



## CaptG (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice, that is one great looking pen.


----------



## knifecut (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 18, 2010)

That is a beautiful pen, and I'm not real fond of the fancy cigar kit but it sure goes good with that pen.  Nice work.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 18, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## boxerman (Apr 18, 2010)

AWESOME PEN.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 18, 2010)

That's a beautiful pen and a good match for the kit.  I just made a wedding pen for a friend, and wish i had seen this before I made the selection of kit and blank.


----------



## Bree (Apr 19, 2010)

Simple, elegant, and outstanding.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Apr 19, 2010)

awesome.  thanks for sharing


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks.  It's not one of my favourite kits simply because of the fit of the two parts in the center band.  Parts of the gold ring stick up above the chrome ring making for points that I feel may become wear points over time but it is what the bride chose and what she chooses she gets.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 19, 2010)

Excellent wedding pen Rick! the bride has a good eye,


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nicely done. The Ultra cigar is not my first choice of kits, but you did an excellent job of making this hardware look good! I have never seen the mother of pearl gemstone. Where does it come from?


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 19, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> I have never seen the mother of pearl gemstone. Where does it come from?



Got it from William Woodwrite here.

http://www.penblanks.ca/product.php?productid=5967&cat=136&page=1


----------



## hewunch (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks good. I especially like your choices in which parts from both kits to use. It looks good.


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 19, 2010)

The ultra cigar pen looks great with the Gem stone


----------

